# Pups at 6 weeks



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I haven't had a litter in over 2 years. I got them out today for a little socializing.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

I am like a little kid over puppies. Those are beautiful!


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks! , this bloodline goes back to the late 1800's. Developed by a man by the name of Willett Randall. They were originally bred to chase hare in the Adirondack's of upstate New York. Their grit and stamina is beyond compare.


----------



## GBsProv (Jan 29, 2014)

reddog1 said:


> Thanks! , this bloodline goes back to the late 1800's. Developed by a man by the name of Willett Randall. They were originally bred to chase hare in the Adirondack's of upstate New York. Their grit and stamina is beyond compare.


My Dad and I had Patch hounds for 20 or so years in the 80s and 90s they where definitely strong tough hounds. Willett Randell wrote book called wilderness patchwork it’s a good read if you can find it. If you’re a hare hunter it will make you want to go to the Adirondacks. Good luck with your hounds they look a lot like the dogs we had.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks, I've had Patch Hounds for going on 30 years and I won't feed anything else. I have a few copies of "Wilderness Patchwork" one at the Cottage and one at the house and yes it is a good read. I had 3 copies of the book but I let one leave the house and never got it back. (That will never happen again!)


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Read it three times now. It's enjoyable even if you're not into beagling.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Nothing cuter than beagle puppies.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

This is the only male from my litter. He is a bruiser


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

This is the only male from my litter. He is a bruiser
View attachment 466305


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

What a great photo. I wish I could get another beagle puppy.


----------



## waterford bill (Sep 22, 2008)

reddog1 said:


> I haven't had a litter in over 2 years. I got them out today for a little socializing.
> 
> View attachment 462857


Are any of those pups for sale?


----------



## waterford bill (Sep 22, 2008)

waterford bill said:


> Are any of those pups for sale?


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Cute little boogers....

I bet there is not an ounce of stubbornness in them


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have one female left.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

on a call said:


> Cute little boogers....
> 
> I bet there is not an ounce of stubbornness in them


They are 9 weeks now and they are learning what's expected of them. By the time the one I'm keeping is ready to join the pack ,she will not need a leash.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

reddog1 said:


> They are 9 weeks now and they are learning what's expected of them. By the time the one I'm keeping is ready to join the pack ,she will not need a leash.


Hmm....okay, I hope she will. But I am skeptical every hound I know has selective hearing  but that is good thing, at times.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

on a call said:


> Hmm....okay, I hope she will. But I am skeptical every hound I know has selective hearing  but that is good thing, at times.


I've walked 8 hounds out of a cedar swamp on Drummond Island and none of them were on a leash. I teach them early that when it's time to go, it's time to go.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

My buddy was good at training his beagles to walk out with him. It really helps when you re in the thick stuff.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

reddog1 said:


> I've walked 8 hounds out of a cedar swamp on Drummond Island and none of them were on a leash. I teach them early that when it's time to go, it's time to go.


  Your name isn't Caesar Milan is it?


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

hungryhollow said:


> Your name isn't Caesar Milan is it?


It's funny you say that but my friends have called me the dog whisperer before.


----------



## steve w (Feb 15, 2004)

It's not that hard to handle beagles, as long as your smarter then the dog. LOL I don't use leashes either and run up to 6 at a time


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

The beagles I've owned minded better if I had treats.


----------



## setters_2002 (Jun 16, 2006)

I have seen the dogs that reddog1 owns with my own eyes. I have never seen better trained dogs in my life. These dogs are like humans. And by the way he is an amazing guy as well.


----------



## Mr.Outdoors (Feb 17, 2013)

reddog1 said:


> They are 9 weeks now and they are learning what's expected of them. By the time the one I'm keeping is ready to join the pack ,she will not need a leash.


Do you have any pups available?


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I female


----------

